# My first Buffalo



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## sleeze (Jul 23, 2012)

Good shooting! Congrats on your buffalo!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks, for some reason I tend to have a better hit ratio when the boat is under power and moving pretty good. Maybe because I don't have time to think I just shoot.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 23, 2012)

Boy i love shooting buffalos,They put up a good fight! 
GOOD SHOT!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah this one spooled my reel twice before I landed it.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 24, 2012)

do you have a pic of just that buff?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 24, 2012)

I took a picture of all the fish we shot


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good job on that cash shot .buffs can be fun


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice


----------

